
Two security holes and a new library - edward
http://joeyh.name/blog/entry/two_security_holes_and_a_new_library/
======
jasongill
"Two security holes and a new library" isn't a very descriptive title - even
after glancing at the beginning of the message I'm not sure what project this
is for

------
kreetx
The daily journal at the end is a nice read.

git-annex is a tool to track large files in git without tracking their
contents (like LFS I guess, though I've never used it).

~~~
emj
Thank you I missed those completely.

quote: _This is being particularly painful for the android build, [.. with]
old libraries [.. and] many follow-on changes, and is not successfully
building yet after 5 hours._

Seeing that developers with good domain knowledge have these problems too
helps with confidence.

------
tetrep
an update to the title would be nice. these security holes are for "git-annex"
and the new library is "http-client-restricted". i don't think the library's
name needs to be in the title, but at least "git-annex" should be.

